# WinXP : neue Festplatte erscheint im Gerätemanager aber nicht im Arbeitsplatz



## Dumm wie Brot (28. Oktober 2004)

Hallo, ich habe gerade eine neue 120 GB Festplatte angeschlossen. Ich habe mich vergewissert dass alle Kabel richtig drin sind, weiterhin habe ich mein Betriebssystem auf einer 40 GB (master). Die 2. Festplatte soll nur als Datenspeicher dienen und ist auf "Slave" gestellt. Das Problem ist, dass die Platte im Geräte Manager angezeigt wird, jedoch nicht unter Arbeitsplatz. Ich habe schon einmal eine zweite Festplatte angeschlossen die funktioniert hat und musste dazu im Bios nix verändern. 
Wo könnte das Problem liegen ?

Ich habe übrigens folgenden Beitrag gelesen :
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?t=140063

muss ich die Festplatte als dynamisches Laufwerk installieren damit sie angezeigt wird ?


----------



## Daniel Toplak (28. Oktober 2004)

Schon mal daran gedacht, eine oder mehrer Partitionen auf der neuen Platte zu erstellen und diese mit einem Dateisystem wie z.B. NTFS zu formatieren?

Gruß Homer


----------



## Dumm wie Brot (28. Oktober 2004)

Auf die Idee bin ich auch grad gekommen  
Hoffe es geht jetzt nachdem formatiert wurde 
Danke trotzdem


----------



## Avariel (29. Oktober 2004)

Sollte es das nicht sein guck mal in die Datenträgerverwaltung, ob der Platte ein Laufwerksbuchstabe zugeteilt wurde.


----------

